# Anyone taking 200 mg of Zoloft?



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have an appointment with my doc this week and I think she is going to up my dosage of Zoloft from 150 to 200 mg.

Has anyone taken or taking that much? What has your experience been like? Did it help? Did you notice a difference? Did you build up a tolerance? 

Thanks in advance for any insight.

-Gracie


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've gone as high as 300 mg. I couldn't tell any difference between 100, 200, or 300 mg. Only difference is 1, 2 or 3 pills to take. It did nothing to help me at any dose, even though 300 sure ought to be enough since it's 50% higher than the recommended max.


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

I got put on 200 mg of Zoloft today, so I guess I'll find out soon. :um


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I think I got up to 200mg, I don't really remember, since I was on Risperdal at the time and was pretty much brain-dead for the 4 weeks that I was on it. However, from what I recall, it did nothing, but then again, SSRIs have never helped me from an anxyolitic point of view.


----------



## DonMarco (Sep 21, 2007)

I was up to 100mg of zoloft a day for 4 yrs. HORRIBLE when i tried to quit taking it. I suffered for 9 months of weening before i finally was back to normal. Hated it. I will never take an SSRI again. ONly benzo's now


----------



## heraclitus (Sep 22, 2007)

what was the problem coming off the SSRI? what is the general problem with SSRI's ?? why do you think benzo's are better? whats everyone else think..

sorry about all the questions im new here and maybe put onto some medication shortly.. so want as much info as possible...


----------



## DonMarco (Sep 21, 2007)

Doctors have claimed that SSRI's are NOT addictive, and i guess in the way they mean is one does not fo "drug seeking behavior" with zoloft or paxil or whatever. But in MY case and i know of at least 20 others ina group that had the WORST time coming off them when they wanted to quit. In fact they were thinking of bringing in a lawsuit against the company for making a drug that your body has to have once ingested for a certain amount of time. BUT BENZOS work MUCH better for SAD or any other ANXIETY period. These drugs ARE of the addictive type as the "drug seeking behavior tho in some cases. BUT they work for me, so never again an SSRI . The SSRI class can help some with certain types of ANXIETY, im not saying they wont work in some MILD cases maybe, but i have researched a TON of info on SSRI's and BENZOS, so i am just saying in my opinion, for SEVERE anxiety, benzo's all the way.


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

DonMarco said:


> Doctors have claimed that SSRI's are NOT addictive, and i guess in the way they mean is one does not fo "drug seeking behavior" with zoloft or paxil or whatever. But in MY case and i know of at least 20 others ina group that had the WORST time coming off them when they wanted to quit. In fact they were thinking of bringing in a lawsuit against the company for making a drug that your body has to have once ingested for a certain amount of time. BUT BENZOS work MUCH better for SAD or any other ANXIETY period. These drugs ARE of the addictive type as the "drug seeking behavior tho in some cases. BUT they work for me, so never again an SSRI . The SSRI class can help some with certain types of ANXIETY, im not saying they wont work in some MILD cases maybe, but i have researched a TON of info on SSRI's and BENZOS, so i am just saying in my opinion, for SEVERE anxiety, benzo's all the way.


I was just thinking the other day how much Zoloft was helping me. Granted I have been taking it for quite some time now.

The other day I felt myself getting or wanting to feel really depressed, but yet I somehow couldn't. It was the strangest thing.


----------



## |30|3 (May 7, 2007)

I'm about a week into 50mg and for some reason keep involuntarily moving some part of my legs/feet. Usually it's my foot, just swinging it back and forth and just now it was my toes. I don't think it's just me because my brother said something about it a couple days ago.

Do all you that have been taking it over a year still visit a psychiatrist, or what do you do about refills? I would hate having to keep doing the copay just to tell him the same things are going on and him just say "ok, here's another months worth."


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

|30|3 said:


> I'm about a week into 50mg and for some reason keep involuntarily moving some part of my legs/feet. Usually it's my foot, just swinging it back and forth and just now it was my toes. I don't think it's just me because my brother said something about it a couple days ago.
> 
> Do all you that have been taking it over a year still visit a psychiatrist, or what do you do about refills? I would hate having to keep doing the copay just to tell him the same things are going on and him just say "ok, here's another months worth."


I just asked my psychiatrist this question. He said the rule of thumb is that people will stay on the medication for 6 months to a year, while going through CBT at the same time. Once the person starts to feel more comfortable in social situations, they will taper off the medication SLOWLY.

However each person or case is different. In some cases, yes, the person would have to see the psychiatrist everytime they run out of refills.


----------



## Morgan1996 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Took 200mg of Zoloft/ sertraline*

Hi, I suffered from depression and anxiety for 7 years since the age of 9 (I'm now 17) until about a year and a half ago I got help, I was prescribed citalopram at first which took the edge of my anxiety but did nothing for the depression, I was then prescribed fluoxetine/ Prozac which I didn't find helped much with either problems but I was then prescribed sertraline where I went up to 200mg which I took for a year. At first I suffered from light sensitivity meaning my pupils didn't dilate as fast as they should so it took a minute to adjust to sudden changes in light and slight postural hypotension meaning if I stood up too fast I'd get dizzy. But these are apparently common and subsided after a few months, after a month of taking them I felt massive changes in my mood and have enabled me to live my life normally and happily for the first time since I was little. I would definitely recommend sticking with the tablets for at least a month before deciding if they work for you or not because as I've found and been told my psychiatrists is that not all of these types of medicines work for every individual and you may need to try a few before you find the right one. But my general experience has been good, I'm now slowly coming off them and feel quite ill but it seems that's just part of the process. I wish you all the best of luck in the world and hope they work for you as they did for me and if they don't, remember it's a case of finding the right medication first. Kind wishes, Morgan


----------



## shyguy77 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm sorry but how can people take any of these antidepressants? I'm on 25mgs of zoloft and some days I'll increase it to 50mgs. I know my body too well and it is more important than my mood. Back when I took my meds as prescribed I got terrible side effects. How do you deal with the insomnia and restlessness? I can't imagine being on more than 75mgs of zoloft. Are you on trazadone too?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2007. Zoloft is good for depression not so much for SAD imo.


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

been on the drug for 8 weeks and I am currently at 150mg. Still I do not notice anything. I am going up to 175mg this saturday. After 8 weeks and no effects is there still a chance sertraline (zoloft) will work.


----------

